# My Humble Coffee Corner



## Jumbo Ratty

Well at long last I succumbed and bought a proper grinder.

The Krupps 75 that I've been using until now was a gift and I felt I would have been an ingrate if I didn't use it for some length of time, well that time is up.

I'll still use it if I want to use the french press, but that's an uncommon occurrence.

Gaggia Classic /silvia wand, VST 15g Ridgeless, Eureka Mignon, Rocket Tamper, Espro Toroid & Ilsa Jug, Francis Francis knock box, cheapo scales.


----------



## fatboyslim

Simple and shiny! Love it. I have about 100g of various ground coffees all over my workbench.


----------



## Robbo

You have exactly the same set up as me, even the scales and jugs are the same. Except mines better cause i have a naked PF!  ....No VST basket though :-(

you might want to put the Mignon on a tray or something. it has a tendency to drop a clump every so often which would make a right mess on that white worktop!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

for the time being i'm grinding into a receptacle, not directly into the portafilter.

This is so I can weight the grinds and fine tune the timer aspect.

Ive had the clump drop out ! I gave it a little thwack at the end of the last grind and as if by magic a clump fell out

Chocking \ borderline chocking most shots atm


----------



## Missy

Looks good!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Thanks,,, ive well overdone it on the coffee today,, feel a bit blurgh


----------



## Missy

Could have sent some virtually to me, I've been having coffee disasters!


----------



## glevum

Been using my trusty Mignon daily for 6 years now. Though i ditched the hopper years ago.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Nice set up Jumbo...I made some nice coffee with same set up.


----------



## Kyle T

Wow that Classic looks brand new.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Kyle T said:


> Wow that Classic looks brand new.


Cheers,

It's one of the last RI8161/40 to come off the production line before they switched production to the 2015 machine.

I managed to beg it off Gaggia UK, reality was they just wanted shot of me and my pesky continual complaints about the 2015 I bought.

I think thats made me cherish it all the more. Micro fibre cloth always to hand


----------



## otterolly

Nice...Mingon is a good match for the Gaggia


----------



## UncleJake

Fine work.

Love my Mignon.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

UncleJake said:


> Fine work.
> 
> Love my Mignon.


I feel quite attached to my Mignon already and like using it.

Properly enjoying my coffee now too, was before, but now even more so


----------



## betel23

Neat and compact to say the least.


----------



## David-j

very nice and clean


----------



## PAUL SAWYER

looks like a nice setup


----------



## AMCD300

Nice setup...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

betel23 said:


> Neat and compact to say the least.





David-j said:


> very nice and clean





PAUL SAWYER said:


> looks like a nice setup





AMCD300 said:


> Nice setup...


Appreciate the feedback









Must say I'm in a happy place coffee wise and have no desire whatsoever to change any of my equipment.

Well, maybe a better fitting tamper.


----------



## Missy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Appreciate the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must say I'm in a happy place coffee wise and have no desire whatsoever to change any of my equipment.
> 
> Well, maybe a better fitting tamper.


First a tamper, next it will be a full on ek43 L1 combo party!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Missy said:


> First a tamper, next it will be a full on ek43 L1 combo party!!!


Honestly, I dont even day dream over more expensive kit.

Perfectly happy with my modest combo.

But a nice zebra wood handled flat based 58.4mm tamper, well, that would fit my VST ridgeless much better and I would appreciate the aesthetics of one.

But I have no niggling doubt that my coffee is inferior because of my lack of one.


----------



## Missy

Lol. I wants me a levery whatsit.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Bttt


----------

